# Large picture frame - what glass or plastic to use?



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I have been asked to make a picture frame for a poster that is 34" by 68" and I'm not sure I want to use a piece of glass that large. Does anyone have any recommendation for another glass type product that would work and where to get it. Thanks.


----------



## verdesardog (Apr 2, 2011)

It depends on the quality the customer wants. There is nothing wrong with glass that size, yuou can get plexi or acrilic at big box stores also…I think glass looks best.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I did just find that I can get acrylic at lowes in that size. Never really worked with it. The customer was worried about having such a large piece of glass hanging on the wall and the weight of it hanging on the wall. I'll check with a glass supplier and see how much it would weigh and cost. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Glass would be ok as long as the frame is strong enough. If the frame is on the "flimsy" side, use acrylic.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I would say I will make the frame pretty stout. I plan to use a 1/4" plywood back set into a rabbet on the back side of the frame. That way I can sort of sandwich the poster between the back and the glass to make it flat. Not sure of what I'll use for the actual frame. I'm thinking of making it rail and stile as opposed to mitered to make sure it is strong.


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

The main problem with plexiglass or acrylic is it scratches very easily. Just dusting it can leave scratches, least that is what I have found.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm trying to figure out what to use for eight removable windows for my screened in porch and everyone I've spoken with says that 1/8" tempered glass is the way to go, not too heavy, flat, strong, scratch resistant and safe if it were to somehow break. The quotes I received for a piece 40" x 60" was between $75 and $115 each.


----------



## albachippie (Feb 2, 2010)

I would agree with PaulDoug. Plexi (Perspex this side of the pond!)is a great alternative, and I use it all the time in frames. BUT, it does scratch incredibly easily, and the dust sticks to it like sh** to a blanket! The static is a nightmare. Picture glass, usually 2 or 3mm, is inherintly brittle. I guess you could put a 4mm laminated sheet into it. Seems counter intuitive, but, although this would make it a bit heavier, it would mean that it was stronger, and if it did break, would shatter instead of splinter, thus being a lot safer. Just my tuppenceworth!

Cheers, Garry


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm not against using real glass, but the customer mentioned that he did not want to spend a ton of money on a poster. I can tell him the prices for both, the weights of both and pros and cons and let him decide. tempered glass would definitely be great. We often have to break car windows out prior to using the jaws to open the doors. It's not as easy as you might think. Once we had a car upside down in a creek and I went down to see if anyone was in it. I tried to kick the glass with my heavy steel toed boots and it would not break. We carry little punches though that are spring loaded and do great at breaking the glass.


----------



## albachippie (Feb 2, 2010)

Tempered is a strong glass. Laminated is a little different. Two sheets of glass glued together, with a micro film of plastic sandwiched between. A bit lighter than tempered.

I was just about to ask if you were a firefighter, then I read your tag name and signature….. duh!


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

I use tempered glass if it'll get lots of use and especially if it's lower than your knees for obvious reasons. Annealed glass is also pretty tough and less than tempered. 
.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

One thing that I learned the hard way is to use non-glare glass, if you end up using glass. I don't know if this is an issue or not with the plastics. HTH


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

Non-glare is great if the picture is going to get direct sun or artificial light that can't be adjusted. Many artists insist on regular glass since non-glare can mask or modify some mediums. 
My first ex was a painter, photographer, lithographer and she would insist you move the piece if you got glare, not cover her work! ;0)


----------

